# Got a new toy errr I mean tool



## smoking b (Jan 5, 2013)

I became the owner of this grinder thanks to my relatives  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















PICT0112.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 5, 2013


















PICT0126.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 5, 2013






I fed it some chuck













PICT0128.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 5, 2013






& some pork butt













PICT0129.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 5, 2013






Now I'm getting ready to run some liver through it...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 5, 2013)

Now your grinding with the big boys..........Congrats on the new addition to the family....

She's purdy....













purdy.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

Very cool!!!!!

~Martin


----------



## rdknb (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Guys!  I am in the middle of making some sausages right now  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Will make a thread on them once I get done...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

She's a beaut.....  cool......


----------



## ldrus (Jan 5, 2013)

O man


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh My!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 5, 2013)

That is one Sweet Grinder...JJ


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

boykjo said:


> Now your grinding with the big boys..........Congrats on the new addition to the family....
> 
> She's purdy....
> 
> ...


Thanks!  It flat out laughed at the 23lb of meat I pulled out for it - before I even got started it was done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






DiggingDogFarm said:


> Very cool!!!!!
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin!


RdKnB said:


> Very nice!!!!!


Thanks!


DaveOmak said:


> She's a beaut.....  cool......


Thanks Dave! She's all nice & shiny


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

lkrus said:


> O man










TJohnson said:


> Oh My!


Yup - she's a meat eating machine!

Quote:


Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is one Sweet Grinder...JJ


Thanks!  It's quite a step up from my old hand grinder


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2013)

Keep the hand grinder handy for small batches of stuff....  It will come in handy some day.....


----------



## smoking b (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Keep the hand grinder handy for small batches of stuff....  It will come in handy some day.....


Yeah I'm keeping it around for sure but this thing makes me want to seek out the nearest cow & drag home just to run the whole thing through  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am really pleased with it - It's easy to clean & should do anything I ever have to throw at it without even having to break a sweat.

Look out world - there's a new sausage maker being unleashed!!


----------

